# Dry ice display



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I have a wedding coming up with mini milkshakes and mini baked Alaskas. I’d like to keep them cold in some sort of dry ice thing. I’ve done some stuff with it in the past, but it wasn’t really functional, only for show. I would kind of like it to be functional. 

I tried putting dry ice in a 400 pan with a perforated on top with the milkshakes in there. It doesn’t look that pretty and the dry ice doesn’t last unless you shake it or add more. Should I just display these things on regular crushed ice with just the dry ice behind it for effect?

Any good ideas on a cool way to display frozen items?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Dry ice works best in enclosed spaces, doesn't work well on an open buffet.

My suggestion would be to get some 12" marble tiles--not ceramic or any kind of glazed tile, but marble, granite or slate. Freeze the suckers a good 12 hrs, then tray up with small quantities of items, if you can lay these display tiles on an uglier, secondary layer of tiles or stack of sheet pans, so much the better. You can swap out the display tiles fast enough before your desserts start to thaw.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

foodpump said:


> Dry ice works best in enclosed spaces, doesn't work well on an open buffet.
> 
> My suggestion would be to get some 12" marble tiles--not ceramic or any kind of glazed tile, but marble, granite or slate. Freeze the suckers a good 12 hrs, then tray up with small quantities of items, if you can lay these display tiles on an uglier, secondary layer of tiles or stack of sheet pans, so much the better. You can swap out the display tiles fast enough before your desserts start to thaw.


Thanks! We found some thick tiles in our storage. Going to use those.


----------

